# A thank you to the forum



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

At this point I just want to say 'thank you' to this forum. Here I read about the international composition competition for harpsichord, which the British Harpsichord Society has announced in April (http://www.talkclassical.com/18840-composition-competition-harpsichord.html)

There were over 90 entries at this competition. Now the winners have been announced: http://www.harpsichord.org.uk/bhs-news.php

I won a (joint) third prize with my piece "The Ascent of the K517":

http://www.box.com/shared/fbc2f54ade4d64c88cc8

The piece is based on the keyboard sonata K.517 of Domenico Scarlatti. I have broken down the piece into its components, transformed and modified the individual musical phrases, reassembled it step by step and finally notated the result.

While the piece is musically based on Scarlatti's sonata, thematically it is inspired by the Alpine Symphony of Richard Strauss. As in the Alpine Symphony, the piece contains (of course in a more concentrated and abstract form) several episodes of a mountain hike.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats, my friend! That is awesome. What a prestige.

I would LOVE to participate in any big name composition contests so if anyone knows of any, especially with solo piano or any piano arrangements (my best compositional instrument), let me know via PM, as I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations, juergen. Does this mean you are taking us all out for lunch?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

wow! i loved it!!!!

congrats!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, congratulations!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A fun deconstruct / reconstruct... Congratulations!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations juergen!


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks to all.



Lunasong said:


> Does this mean you are taking us all out for lunch?


There will be a public performance next year in London. Maybe we will meet there


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed listening to this. Congrats!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Very interesting to hear your work finally. I think it is great. I also was looking for your string quartet but couldn't find it. Where can I hear it?


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Billy said:


> Very interesting to hear your work finally. I think it is great. I also was looking for your string quartet but couldn't find it. Where can I hear it?


Thank you Billy. The string quartet is here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22327-string-quartet.html


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

juergen said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> There will be a public performance next year in London. Maybe we will meet there


Oooh...!

This year?!

I want an autograph :lol:

Juergen - I wonder which harpischordists you work with. It'd be fascinating to catch some in concert. I confess I have yet to see a single harpsichord concert. Maybe concert venues are reluctant to move them due to their fragility..?


----------

